

Real Life Star Wars AT-ST Walker? - psogle
http://blog.machinefinder.com/3255/john-deere-walking-tractor

======
Groxx
Ridiculous linkbait title.

It's a 6 legged John Deere (apparently by parent-company purchase) prototype
machine, primarily developed for logging in difficult terrain. Looks
remarkably steady and well designed, and it's discontinued.

And AT-STs are the two legged ones, AT-ATs are the 4 legged.

~~~
teamonkey
AT-TEs are the 6-legged ones.

~~~
Groxx
Those are from episodes 1-3 though, which my wife has dubbed "The Failogy". I
don't acknowledge their existence.

------
joshrule
Here's another video of it doing close to 0-radius turning: \-
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gk-yQ1H3M8>

This prototype reminds me more of big dog: \-
<http://www.bostondynamics.com/robot_bigdog.html>

A quick google search didn't turn up anything at deere.com. But, the device
was made by Plustech, now Timberjack. Anybody find anything more specific?

~~~
zacharycohn
The original article said it the prototype was discontinued.

------
rtghnthyjnm
It was built by a Finnish company called Plustech 15 years which went bust and
through a series of takeovers ended up as john Deere

~~~
georgieporgie
I recall being extremely impressed with the Finnish demo video. Sad to hear
that they didn't make it.

------
feral
Link bait title, and the video was uploaded to youtube in 2006 - seen it years
ago. Prototypes aren't hard - useful mass production is hard.

------
nhangen
I was hoping for guns or laser cannons, but it's still pretty sweet.

